# Wikipedia im Heimnetz



## stephsto (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe an einem kleinen Heimnetzwerk 3 PC's hängen. 1 Server mit SuSE Linux 9.2 und zwei Clients mit Windows XP. Ich habe auf dem Linux Server Lampp installiert. Außerdem einen DHCP und DNS Server. Alle zusammen machen es mir ja möglich "Subdomains", wenn man es so nennen sollte, einzurichten. Jetzt möchte ich in meiner Domäne "heimnetz" gerne einen hosteintrag "wiki" erzeugen und dort(wiki.heimnetz) die Wikipedia hinterlegen. Meine Frage wäre nun, ob es die Wikipedia in dieser Form irgendwo zum Download gibt, also in ihrer reinen Form. Bei der CD/DVD Ausgabe ist ja Lamppix dabei. Dort werden die Daten aber aus dem KNOPPIX Image geladen. Kann ich diese vielleicht irgendwie extrahieren.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus
gruß stephsto


----------



## higret (24. Mai 2005)

Hi

Du kannst dir die Wikipedia Software hier runterladen inklusive Anleitung 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:MediaWiki

Und wenn du möchtest auch noch die Datenbank von de.wikipedia.org
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Download


mfg Higret


----------



## stephsto (24. Mai 2005)

Hey klasse,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------

